# Moving to Marbella



## liamandbonnie (May 11, 2012)

Hello all, 

I have read through numerous posts related to moving to Marbella, they were
all very useful.
One thing I was unsure of was finding work in Marbella, I am looking to move to Marbella with my girlfriend and we are both hoping to put a deposit down on a house once we have applied and received our NIE cards.
Anyone currently living in marbella any suggestions of places where we could find work, we are not fussy, just something to get us started. Also if relevant neither of us speak Spanish.

Any info would be more than appreciated.

Thank you.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

liamandbonnie said:


> Hello all,
> 
> I have read through numerous posts related to moving to Marbella, they were
> all very useful.
> ...


:welcome:


I hope you've also read through the many threads telling how unlikely it is you'll get work in Spain - we have the highest unemployment rate in Europe & Andalucía (where Marbella is) has one of the highest in Spain

you might get some cash in hand short term work over the summer - but when summer is gone so will the job be


----------



## liamandbonnie (May 11, 2012)

xabiachica said:


> :welcome:
> 
> 
> I hope you've also read through the many threads telling how unlikely it is you'll get work in Spain - we have the highest unemployment rate in Europe & Andalucía (where Marbella is) has one of the highest in Spain
> ...


I was just looking through the forums, researching job opportunities such as teaching English and doing a CELTA course etc.
That isn't what we we're hoping to hear, but that is why getting advice from people such as yourself on here helps.  
Out of interest, although unemployment is very high in Marbella, what is the most prevalent jobs available and how much do they pay?

Again thank you for your help.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

liamandbonnie said:


> I was just looking through the forums, researching job opportunities such as teaching English and doing a CELTA course etc.
> That isn't what we we're hoping to hear, but that is why getting advice from people such as yourself on here helps.
> Out of interest, although unemployment is very high in Marbella, what is the most prevalent jobs available and how much do they pay?
> 
> Again thank you for your help.


I'm not in (or anywhere near) Marbella, so I couldn't really say - but as it's a resort town I'd guess there might be bar work or promotions (leaflet handing out) work

there are some telesales companies down that way - mostly commission only stuff though

here's the sitsvac from the surineglish - a local English newspaper

Recruitment | Situations vacant | myservicesdirectory.com | surinenglish.com


seems I was right about the telesales.........


----------



## liamandbonnie (May 11, 2012)

xabiachica said:


> I'm not in (or anywhere near) Marbella, so I couldn't really say - but as it's a resort town I'd guess there might be bar work or promotions (leaflet handing out) work
> 
> there are some telesales companies down that way - mostly commission only stuff though
> 
> ...


Will give it a look through, thank you for the help. Most appreciated 
IF anyone else has any more info relating to work in Marbella area, drop me a PM..thanks.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

liamandbonnie said:


> Will give it a look through, thank you for the help. Most appreciated
> IF anyone else has any more info relating to work in Marbella area, drop me a PM..thanks.


put your details on the 'looking for work' thread - you never know....


----------



## liamandbonnie (May 11, 2012)

xabiachica said:


> put your details on the 'looking for work' thread - you never know....


Using the link you have given I have emailed at least 5-7 places regarding work, so that was a big help..thank you.  

Also I will give that a go as well. Cheers


----------



## liamandbonnie (May 11, 2012)

Posted in the looking for work in Spain thread.

Thank you for all your help moderator.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

There are one or two places that do telesales - its generally commision only and hard work (phoning people in the UK selling time share, insurance etc). Apart from that, theres mass unemployment and plenty of biligual expats who are getting the few TEFL jobs. Now isnt a good time to expect to get work. So dont burn your UK bridges. Spain is a country in crisis

Jo xxx


----------



## mayotom (Nov 8, 2008)

Hi

here in Marbella there are jobs, but generally not reliable jobs. What is your experience? what age group are you? What are your interests?
I know that I can get jobs here in several companies, but only because I have been here for several years and know people in the right places for me to benifit, thats not saying that I could get you a job. Basically its the same as anywhere else where you are new, you are unknown and a higher risk to an employer, lots of people come here for the summer and then leave, how is an employer to know if you would do the same or not. 
Re casual summer bar/restaurant work the hours would be long the pay low and as things stand most places already have their staff for the summer. I have been receiving CV's for months for jobs that we don't have.
on the telesales side of things there are a lot of dodgy companies who are mostly commission only and you will need to be self employed and therefore responsible for your own taxes and social security(getting higher all the time) .. if you go that route , just be very careful. that said there are a few very reputable companies here with large telemarketing operations here. If you are in contact with any companies please feel free to PM me and I will give you an informed opinion of the company.

Re putting a deposit on a place, I hope you don't mean to buy.... just don't rush into that, the prices are still dropping and when you are here for a while you will start to find bargains around the area and if you rent for a year or so, it will give you time to get to know the area and make a more informed decision as to were you want to live

What part of Marbella are you planning to come to and when?


----------



## liamandbonnie (May 11, 2012)

mayotom said:


> Hi
> 
> here in Marbella there are jobs, but generally not reliable jobs. What is your experience? what age group are you? What are your interests?
> I know that I can get jobs here in several companies, but only because I have been here for several years and know people in the right places for me to benifit, thats not saying that I could get you a job. Basically its the same as anywhere else where you are new, you are unknown and a higher risk to an employer, lots of people come here for the summer and then leave, how is an employer to know if you would do the same or not.
> ...



Thank you for the long and informed post.
Me and my girlfriend are planning on moving to Marbella, originally we were planning on getting a mortgage but upon reading through these forums I think we will rent for a while whilst getting to know the area to make sure we are both financially stable and happy with where we are.
I am 21 and my girlfriend is 20, in terms of experience I hope you don't mind but I'll just copy and paste my post on the "looking for work in Spain" thread
"NAME: Liam Bracken
OCCUPATION: Sales agent / Trainee coaching experience/ Care work.
EXPERIENCE: 1 year for a telesales company selling car/house insurance. Coached children aged 5-11. Looked after children at a youth centre. Electricians apprentice. Foresting work. Building labourer. Working with vulnerable adults. 
AVAILABILTY: As soon as moved to Marbella. (any offers welcome, CV upon request.)
LOCATION: In the process of moving to Marbella


NAME: Bonnie Lofts
OCCUPATION: Beautician 5+ years exp 
EXPERIENCE: Pedicurist, manicurist, make-up artist, massage technician, nail technician, spray tans, electrolysis, facials, waxing/ hair removal, holistic treatments, bar work in Tenerife, equestrian experience.
AVAILABILITY: As soon as moved to Marbella. (any offers welcome, CV upon request.)
LOCATION: In the process of moving to Marbella"

In terms of when we want to move to Marbella, we are in the process of saving for a deposit although I think we are now going to save and then take an extended holiday in Marbella whilst hoping to find work. We are hoping to be doing this with in at least 6 months at the latest a year hoping everything pans out for us.

We haven't set our sights on any particular area, we have searched numerous properties on "http://www.kyero.com" and "http://www.vivaestates.com". I suppose the properties we researched which we liked the best were in East Marbella, although the majority of areas around Marbella are breath taking. 

I have emailed a few companies regarding work over there, so assuming they reply I will give you a PM and see what you think. Both me and my girlfriend really appreciate all the advice and help, so great that there is a place like expat forums to help people in our situation out, and so far everyone on here very helpful.

Any areas you would suggest to us if we were to come and rent whilst looking for work in Marbella?

Again thank you for all your help. I added you as I imagine would be easier to get in contact with you that way.


----------



## liamandbonnie (May 11, 2012)

jojo said:


> There are one or two places that do telesales - its generally commision only and hard work (phoning people in the UK selling time share, insurance etc). Apart from that, theres mass unemployment and plenty of biligual expats who are getting the few TEFL jobs. Now isnt a good time to expect to get work. So dont burn your UK bridges. Spain is a country in crisis
> 
> Jo xxx


We were unaware that Spain is in crisis economically, luckily having a place like this helps. I imagine before we do anything rash we will have to do a lot more research! 

Thank you for your reply.


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

I live very near to Marbella. The province of Malaga has the highest unemployment rate in Spain - over 34%. Every time I go to Marbella I see more and more closed shops, bars and restaurants.

If you speak no Spanish and have no contacts, you have a practically zero chance of finding employment. Think about it...if almost six million Spanish people can't find work, how would you rate your chances?

To live a half-way decent life here you will need a joint income of around 15k euros minimum. Rent, utilities , fuel etc. will set you back around 1000 euros a month for a start. If you work cash in hand, it's illegal and the authorities are clamping down hard on tax dodgers. You will not automatically qualify for free health care and Spain has no welfare state similar to the UK - so no unemployment pay, housing benefit etc.

No way should you even consider buying a property.....what if you can find only temporary work?
There are thousands of British immigrants who yearn to go back to the UK but who are trapped with mortgages they can't pay and property they can't sell.

This isn't the time to contemplate a move to Spain if you need to work and have no secure, well-paid job lined up. You need to come and see for yourself how bad things are in this area.
Spain today is not the El Dorado some people thought it was ten years ago....


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

liamandbonnie said:


> We were unaware that Spain is in crisis economically, luckily having a place like this helps. I imagine before we do anything rash we will have to do a lot more research!
> 
> Thank you for your reply.


You could always have a few fact finding/holidays and get a feel for how things are??!!

Jo xxxx


----------



## liamandbonnie (May 11, 2012)

mrypg9 said:


> I live very near to Marbella. The province of Malaga has the highest unemployment rate in Spain - over 34%. Every time I go to Marbella I see more and more closed shops, bars and restaurants.
> 
> If you speak no Spanish and have no contacts, you have a practically zero chance of finding employment. Think about it...if almost six million Spanish people can't find work, how would you rate your chances?
> 
> ...


Thank you for the insightful reply, it seems I may have been very naive in my understanding of the economic situation in Spain currently, luckily coming on here has paid off and to reiterate what I mentioned in a previous post, considering the insight I have had from several members of these forums, I think it best to take a holiday in Marbella and do some research while I am there. I have always wanted to move to Spain, so if it didn't work out both me and my girlfriend would be put out. 
But the risks certainly seem high, so much more research is needed.
But again thank you for your reply.  
I will go over it with Bonnie later.


----------



## liamandbonnie (May 11, 2012)

jojo said:


> You could always have a few fact finding/holidays and get a feel for how things are??!!
> 
> Jo xxxx



I think this is our best option! 
We have both wanted to move to Spain for a long time so it would be a shame if we had to abandon that dream. But if it doesn't work out I am sure we could find somewhere equally as nice with better employment rate and standard of living.

Regards


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

liamandbonnie said:


> I think this is our best option!
> We have both wanted to move to Spain for a long time so it would be a shame if we had to abandon that dream. But if it doesn't work out I am sure we could find somewhere equally as nice with better employment rate and standard of living.
> 
> Regards


You most definitely need to pay a fact-finding visit so you can see for yourself how bad things are here.

But why do you 'dream' of living in Spain, I wonder? Apart from more sun, life here is much like life anywhere else - unless you need to work, in which case you will soon find your 'dream' dissolving, maybe into a nightmare.

Anyone lucky enough to find a job now will most certainly be working longer hours for a lower wage than in the UK. Any 'legal' job will almost certainly be temporary which means you have zero job security. Rigid labour laws make employers wary of taking on permanent staff. That's why it's not a good idea to buy property with a mortgage if you are relying on being able to work.

At this point in time I can honestly think of nowhere in the EU where you could easily find work and a better standard of living than in the UK, apart perhaps from Germany. 

For many people, leaving the UK makes them realise just how comparatively comfortable life is back home. Unemployment at under 9%, a generous welfare state......Spaniards would be envious....


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

mrypg9 said:


> For many people, leaving the UK makes them realise just how comparatively comfortable life is back home. Unemployment at under 9%, a generous welfare state......Spaniards would be envious....


 If I were totally honest I'm one of those who now realises how much easier life and living in the UK is - I dont like it, cos I had built a life in Spain and the way of life (pre crisis) was wonderful. But as I say nowadays, the "nanny" state of the UK isnt all bad, nannies do look after everyone!!

When I arrived back in the UK, I appreciated the ease of the health care, the JSA until I found work (a job I hate with a passion!!), the fact my children could just go to school without fuss or bother (eventhough they're both now NOT getting the good education they had received in their international school in Spain), central heating and carpets, so we were actually warm and cosy this winter, being able to talk to .... well anyone, even the PC rules make life easier - you know what you're getting and how things will be! and there is always somewhere to turn if you fall or fail - you dont get that in Spain!

I miss Spain so much tho, but its not about the weather, its about the overall ambience and the friends and life I had there. Fortunately, altho I did finally manage to find work (selling timeshare!!), my husband commuted and earnt a good enough salary to enable us to live comfortably

Jo xxx


----------



## Brangus (May 1, 2010)

liamandbonnie said:


> But if it doesn't work out I am sure we could find somewhere equally as nice with better employment rate and standard of living.


Norway, perhaps? Some unemployed Spaniards from Marbella are moving there out of desperation:
Norway out: the Spaniards pinning job hopes on language lessons | In English | EL PAÍS


----------



## liamandbonnie (May 11, 2012)

Brangus said:


> Norway, perhaps? Some unemployed Spaniards from Marbella are moving there out of desperation:
> Norway out: the Spaniards pinning job hopes on language lessons | In English | EL PAÍS


I will certainly have a look at all my options, who knows maybe Norway will be one of them


----------



## liamandbonnie (May 11, 2012)

mrypg9 said:


> You most definitely need to pay a fact-finding visit so you can see for yourself how bad things are here.
> 
> But why do you 'dream' of living in Spain, I wonder? Apart from more sun, life here is much like life anywhere else - unless you need to work, in which case you will soon find your 'dream' dissolving, maybe into a nightmare.
> 
> ...


I suppose myself and my girlfriend are looking at this whole moving to Spain with rose coloured spectacles. 
Although after having spoken to yourself it has certainly made me question it all a lot more. I know you are only giving me an informed opinion which I really do appreciate.
But I will continue to research it and certainly a fact finding holiday first! Thank you again.

How about you move back to the UK?


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

liamandbonnie said:


> How about you move to UK?


 She's a retiree who can afford not to! Not fair is it lol!!!!

Jo xxx


----------



## mayotom (Nov 8, 2008)

like everybody else has said here do come over to visit a few times, but try to take the time to meet people who live there and find out what their experiences are.
I'm in the process of putting together a group of people who will meet every Tuesday afternoon for a Menu del Dia in a different local cafe/restaurant every week. For example next Tuesday we will have 10 people and then we will start to Spread the word and hopefully soon have up to 20 people meeting every week.
The purpose is to experiance the Spanish traditions of the area as well has helping people to make new friends and network with other people. 
The average age of the group is about 33, with the youngest aged 20 and the oldest 68

once you come for a visit you can join the group and chat to people to get a better idea of how to move your plans forward

I will Start a new thread on here with details after our first meeting,


----------



## liamandbonnie (May 11, 2012)

mayotom said:


> like everybody else has said here do come over to visit a few times, but try to take the time to meet people who live there and find out what their experiences are.
> I'm in the process of putting together a group of people who will meet every Tuesday afternoon for a Menu del Dia in a different local cafe/restaurant every week. For example next Tuesday we will have 10 people and then we will start to Spread the word and hopefully soon have up to 20 people meeting every week.
> The purpose is to experiance the Spanish traditions of the area as well has helping people to make new friends and network with other people.
> The average age of the group is about 33, with the youngest aged 20 and the oldest 68
> ...


That sounds like a fantastic way of getting to know the area and people in Spain better. Obviously we are not in Spain yet, so would be a bit premature of me to suggest meeting. Although if we do decide to come over (for a holiday) I will PM you on here and perhaps meet up at one of your groups to get a better understanding of the place.
Making a new thread sounds like a good idea. Perhaps see you over there soon


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

liamandbonnie said:


> I suppose myself and my girlfriend are looking at this whole moving to Spain with rose coloured spectacles.
> Although after having spoken to yourself it has certainly made me question it all a lot more. I know you are only giving me an informed opinion which I really do appreciate.
> But I will continue to research it and certainly a fact finding holiday first! Thank you again.
> 
> How about you move back to the UK?



You sound very sensible.

I won't be moving back to the UK. We did intially plan to spend three or four years in Spain after our three years in Prague, then on to France and maybe ending up in Glasgow.....We were originally planning to live in the Ottawa Valley, Canada and bought a place there, then we changed our minds and considered Amsterdam .....then we settled on Prague as I knew it very well.

But we like it here, we have no current money worries, our family has property here....and most importantly, we don't need to work!

So come over and do some facts-on-the-ground research and enjoy a break at the same time.


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

Hi Liam and Bonnie,
I've been keeping off this thread and some others similar as there have been a glut of them recently, and the answer is always the same. Think about it, think about it and think again!!
I have been accused of being too negative, of coming over too strongly to people potentially moving to Spain, and also some of the OPs become quite defensive and even agressive as they don't hear what they want ie come on over, life's great, life's easy and you won't regret it. 

You seem to be sensible people though, and are taking the good advice given here well. I agree with most of what has been said here. If you look at other threads about Spain today, unemployment, work, moving to Spain you'll see many of my comments. Spain is in the midst of a huge crisis, and recent reports have said that things are not going to start going up instead of down until 2020, so we've got an awful long way to fall yet.

Many Brits are hanging on to the idea of Spain at the begining of the century. The years 2000 - 2006/7 were golden years where Spain grew and prospered incredibly. You could come over with a rucksack on your back and "make it" almost anywhere. But not any more. The idea of "I'll turn my hand to anything" is just not enough. If it were then I think the 5million+++ Spaniards who are unemployed would have twigged that idea themselves  

This forum is a mine of information as you are discovering and mayotom's offer to introduce you to a group of people already living in the area is gold. So all you have to do is wait and plan.

BUT, you may be better off looking at another country (although at the moment...) or another area of the UK

PS Good luck, and hope your opportunity, whatever it is comes up soon


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

jojo said:


> She's a retiree who can afford not to! Not fair is it lol!!!!
> 
> Jo xxx


I've served my time......


----------



## bob_bob (Jan 5, 2011)

Your both young, lots of time yet. Moving to an English speaking country is far easier IF you have skills that are needed. Go and finish training as an electrician, do a degree in nursing...get skills, no skills = no new life abroad. At the moment you have nothing to offer a Spanish employer even if you spoke Spanish to a very high level.

Go and train and look to Canada, New Zealand, Australia, big countries with space for you to prosper and grow (and a common language) unlike Spain where in all likelihood you will fail.

GO BACK TO SCHOOL!


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

bob_bob said:


> Your both young, lots of time yet. Moving to an English speaking country is far easier IF you have skills that are needed. Go and finish training as an electrician, do a degree in nursing...get skills, no skills = no new life abroad. At the moment you have nothing to offer a Spanish employer even if you spoke Spanish to a very high level.
> 
> Go and train and look to Canada, New Zealand, Australia, big countries with space for you to prosper and grow (and a common language) unlike Spain where in all likelihood you will fail.
> 
> GO BACK TO SCHOOL!


I don't know about the other two countries but Canada very sensibly allows in only those who can meet very strict criteria and have a skill or profession in short supply in the country.


----------



## liamandbonnie (May 11, 2012)

mrypg9 said:


> You sound very sensible.
> 
> I won't be moving back to the UK. We did intially plan to spend three or four years in Spain after our three years in Prague, then on to France and maybe ending up in Glasgow.....We were originally planning to live in the Ottawa Valley, Canada and bought a place there, then we changed our minds and considered Amsterdam .....then we settled on Prague as I knew it very well.
> 
> ...


Sounds like you are living a very comfortable life, good for you  I am a little envious 

I think that is what needs to be done. Thank you for all the advice, most appreciated.


----------



## liamandbonnie (May 11, 2012)

Pesky Wesky said:


> Hi Liam and Bonnie,
> I've been keeping off this thread and some others similar as there have been a glut of them recently, and the answer is always the same. Think about it, think about it and think again!!
> I have been accused of being too negative, of coming over too strongly to people potentially moving to Spain, and also some of the OPs become quite defensive and even agressive as they don't hear what they want ie come on over, life's great, life's easy and you won't regret it.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the reply 
I think people get something in their heads and when someone disagrees with it the jump on the defensive. I am not so naive or rude to react in such a way, so far negative or not every reply has been nothing but genuine advice from people who are able to give an informed opinion, which is perfect! 
I will continue to research it again and again. But we will also both look at other places to moves to and search every criteria before doing so (political climate, economic stability, property prices..rent and buy, taxes, language etc)

Anyway I wont ramble on too much lol.
Thank you and good luck to you as well with whatever you are doing.


----------



## liamandbonnie (May 11, 2012)

bob_bob said:


> Your both young, lots of time yet. Moving to an English speaking country is far easier IF you have skills that are needed. Go and finish training as an electrician, do a degree in nursing...get skills, no skills = no new life abroad. At the moment you have nothing to offer a Spanish employer even if you spoke Spanish to a very high level.
> 
> Go and train and look to Canada, New Zealand, Australia, big countries with space for you to prosper and grow (and a common language) unlike Spain where in all likelihood you will fail.
> 
> GO BACK TO SCHOOL!


We are looking at Canada and Australia as a possibilities, of course you need a trade for both, my girlfriend having done beauty all her life has a trade, now I need one 

I am sure whatever happens, it will work out for the best.
Thank you for reply


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

liamandbonnie said:


> We are looking at Canada and Australia as a possibilities, of course you need a trade for both, my girlfriend having done beauty all her life has a trade, now I need one
> 
> I am sure whatever happens, it will work out for the best.
> Thank you for reply


I dare say it might have changed/got harder now, but brother & his now ex wife got into aus 20 years ago with her hairdressing quals (even though she had/has never actually worked as a hairdresser) - he didn't have a trade 

it might be worth looking into it more carefully to see what IS in demand there now - take a look at our Aus forum


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

liamandbonnie said:


> We are looking at Canada and Australia as a possibilities, of course you need a trade for both, my girlfriend having done beauty all her life has a trade, now I need one
> 
> I am sure whatever happens, it will work out for the best.
> Thank you for reply


Well, from your posts here I'd say you've got people skills - you think about what you've got to say, you listen, you're polite, you're ok at expressing yourself... shop work, perhaps with a company that you can move up in, teaching (requiring more training possibly), nursing is often in demand especially geriatric, flight attendant...
What are you doing now? Do you have any qualifications?

PS Bonnie probably has this all under control, but I feel I have to say that the beauty world is constantly changing nowadays with new techniques for nail, hair and skin care, so she really has to keep up with that and go on training courses.


----------



## bob_bob (Jan 5, 2011)

mrypg9 said:


> I don't know about the other two countries but Canada very sensibly allows in only those who can meet very strict criteria and have a skill or profession in short supply in the country.


Australia, Canada and NZ love Brit Nurses, very easy to get work in any of those countries.


----------



## liamandbonnie (May 11, 2012)

xabiachica said:


> I dare say it might have changed/got harder now, but brother & his now ex wife got into aus 20 years ago with her hairdressing quals (even though she had/has never actually worked as a hairdresser) - he didn't have a trade
> 
> it might be worth looking into it more carefully to see what IS in demand there now - take a look at our Aus forum


Thanks, we will give the AUS forum a look over for sure! 
I just posted in Portugal forum too as similar to Spain. Although this place is a gold mine of information so we will look through all the forums.


----------



## liamandbonnie (May 11, 2012)

Pesky Wesky said:


> Well, from your posts here I'd say you've got people skills - you think about what you've got to say, you listen, you're polite, you're ok at expressing yourself... shop work, perhaps with a company that you can move up in, teaching (requiring more training possibly), nursing is often in demand especially geriatric, flight attendant...
> What are you doing now? Do you have any qualifications?
> 
> PS Bonnie probably has this all under control, but I feel I have to say that the beauty world is constantly changing nowadays with new techniques for nail, hair and skin care, so she really has to keep up with that and go on training courses.


I have GSCE's and A levels, never carried on until University though, which perhaps I should of I just didn't feel I could afford to pay of the uni loans afterwards. I have posted earlier in the thread the work I have done. But it seems most of the work I have done isn't in demand in Spain, which is a shame.
To mirror earlier posts, Spain is or at least was our top place to move to but we are not so unrelenting in opinion that we won't consider other possibilities. We are taking a look at Portugal, Canada, Australia, Italy etc
We have both always wanted to travel and move abroad and that urge to move somewhere different, new, exciting, challenging is still there.
Still unsure where we are planning to move, but as I have mentioned many times, this place is a gold mine of people who are/have been in this situation so we are going to base our decision of the advice given to us by people such as yourself.

Thanks again.


----------



## Sirtravelot (Jul 20, 2011)

liamandbonnie said:


> I have GSCE's and A levels, never carried on until University though, which perhaps I should of I just didn't feel I could afford to pay of the uni loans afterwards. I have posted earlier in the thread the work I have done. But it seems most of the work I have done isn't in demand in Spain, which is a shame.
> To mirror earlier posts, Spain is or at least was our top place to move to but we are not so unrelenting in opinion that we won't consider other possibilities. We are taking a look at Portugal, Canada, Australia, Italy etc
> We have both always wanted to travel and move abroad and that urge to move somewhere different, new, exciting, challenging is still there.
> Still unsure where we are planning to move, but as I have mentioned many times, this place is a gold mine of people who are/have been in this situation so we are going to base our decision of the advice given to us by people such as yourself.
> ...


In my opinion, forget Portugal.

I was born there and spent my first 11 years there and have since been there a few times. It's basically a mini-version of Spain with a lot less expats than Spain.

The place is also in a mess. Less unemployment, but also lower salaries and higher property prices, although they may also be falling, don't quote me though.

I've got friends there in their 20s just finishing their uni courses. I'm curious to find out if they'll find any work after they graduate. A lot of young Portuguese adults are trying to find work in Angola or Brazil whereas 5 years ago it used to be the other way around. 

The new Portuguese President has even said that if people can leave the country, they should. I hate to sound so pessimistic, but the situation is pessimistic. It's the country I was born in and it pains me to hear these things.

Italy, I don't know. But I heard that Italians are trying to learn German to move there to find work and then come back with experience for whenever Italy's economy recovers.

For better or worse, at the moment Germany is Europe's El Dorado. Every city there has an Irish or British pub. Maybe try and get in contact with them? Just an idea.


----------



## liamandbonnie (May 11, 2012)

Sirtravelot said:


> In my opinion, forget Portugal.
> 
> I was born there and spent my first 11 years there and have since been there a few times. It's basically a mini-version of Spain with a lot less expats than Spain.
> 
> ...


The whole situation does sound pessimistic but it just seems we picked a terrible time to try and move abroad. I appreciate your reply though. I have seen from a lot of websites that currently Germany is the best place to live in Europe, its just not quite the sun, sea and sand adventure we had in mind, but realistically who knows what we are going to do at the moment. Much more research in everything is needed.
Again thanks for the info regarding Portugal.


----------



## liamandbonnie (May 11, 2012)

I don't want to beat a dead horse, but just out of interest from Spanish residents/expats where is the best place to live in Spain in regards employment?

Thank you again and sorry to consistently ask about it.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

liamandbonnie said:


> I don't want to beat a dead horse, but just out of interest from Spanish residents/expats where is the best place to live in Spain in regards employment?
> 
> Thank you again and sorry to consistently ask about it.



Madrid?? The north??? maybe??

Jo xxx


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

liamandbonnie said:


> I don't want to beat a dead horse, but just out of interest from Spanish residents/expats where is the best place to live in Spain in regards employment?
> 
> Thank you again and sorry to consistently ask about it.


if you have a look at the 'employment & economic' sticky, there's a map on there somewhere showing unemployment by region


from memory, the further north you go the lower the unemployment figures

Big cities aren't too bad either


----------



## liamandbonnie (May 11, 2012)

Brilliant! Thank you both


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

liamandbonnie said:


> Brilliant! Thank you both


But remember.....you are more likely to find that fewer people speak English and there are more native applicants for any jobs going....

But keep asking questions....we're here to help nice people!


----------



## liamandbonnie (May 11, 2012)

mrypg9 said:


> But remember.....you are more likely to find that fewer people speak English and there are more native applicants for any jobs going....
> 
> But keep asking questions....we're here to help nice people!


Yeah I figured as much, but you guys have been great so far, so hopefully I am not pushing my luck asking too much. 

Thank you all!


----------



## madrid2012 (Dec 5, 2011)

just a thought
why don't you check out working holiday visas? I don't know how many countries UK has agreements with but they do have them for australia and NZ.
LOTS of young brits going there, the economies are pretty good compared to the rest of the world. Great lifestyle, but depends on what you want.
anyway just a thought. means you can legally work there too. 
also reasonably easy to get residency in NZ if you qualify on the points system - there's a shortage of workers in some areas. check out the NZ immigration website.

anyway 
just some thoughts. but you're right to do lots of research, you can work in lots of places if you put your mind to it and find the right way to do it e.g. cayman islands, japan.

good luck!


----------

